# Indian Basketball League(s)?



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

I'm just wondering, is basketball a big deal in India (or South Asia in general)? Who are some of the best Indian players? Any NBA prospects?


----------



## whatsshakin (May 8, 2005)

I doubt their is much bball intrest in India but it's possible .


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't think so. Cricket and tennis are likely the two most popular sports in India.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

cricket by far.

tennis is comming up lately...they have many youth projects. they have many youth players starting at grand slam tournaments but they mostly drop in the 2nd round.

and most of the indians are formula 1 geeks (*geez i hate it*)

i hope they support soccer over there.


----------

